# The EPIC, ULTIMATE, MOTHER BOMB From VirtualSmitty!!!!!



## BillyCigars (Nov 17, 2007)

"I needed to make room in my Humidor" he says.

The western half of the State of Washington is now cleaned of all life thanks to this Daisy Cutter of a Cigar Bomb from none other than (not only my bestest buddy) but the GREATEST BOTL on Earth, carbonbased_al!

This one went FAR beyond generous, my friends. Way beyond.

Here's what he sent (lotsa' cigar pr0n below):

1 Box of Quai D'Orsay Coronas from 2001 (COVERED in crystals!!!!!)
1 Box of Jose Piedras from 2006 (OMG, Delicious!!!!!)
1 Box of Davidoff Madison Avenue Anniversarys (Can't wait to EAT these things! :ss)
1 Tin of Zino Platinum Pudges (Some of my FAVES!)

Good God, whatta spankin!









































































I am speechless Joe - well, okay, I'm never speechless but you know what I mean :tu

BOTLS....SOTLS....I plead and BEG of you all to absolutely HUMP Joe's RG like a monkey on a football!!! The system says I can't give him anymore and he really needs to get RG-stomped! Thanks in advance (Here's his profile, so click on a recent post, and bang his RG for me....pleeeeaaasse:ss)


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Holy Crapola!!! That truely is the mother of all bombs. I'm totally speechless dude. You'll never recover from that one. All I can say is enjoy. You've been completely owned. :r :r Love those JLP :ss :dr


----------



## DoctaJ (Aug 10, 2007)

Wow, what carnage :mn. I hope there aren't any young children looking at this thread because that was a bomb and a half!! I will be sure to give a nice boost to carbonbased_al for this.

BTW, those Davidoff's look absolutely delicious :dr.


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Joe,





Ya done good.






And if anyone disagrees with the absurd possibility that isn't a horrific understatement, they need their ears boxed with a sledgehammer.

(covered on the RG)


----------



## BostonMark (Sep 12, 2007)

Gaaahhhh



can't even think of something to say!


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Crap! I'm not sure I have the words! Nicely done. You'll be bathing in great things from here on! :tu


----------



## BillyCigars (Nov 17, 2007)

LOL yes! And well on the way to discovering the *dark side*.... :ss

Thanks for everyone's bumping Joe's RG -- Keep it coming!!!!!! I'm *s t i l l* without words :tu


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow, I'm speechless! Definitely a MOAB!:tu


----------



## jjefrey (Sep 8, 2007)

I have no words.

Bomb is definitely an under statement.

You got owned


.


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

:mn


----------



## AuburnFan1980 (Jul 15, 2006)

I can barely type while trying to get over the utter insanity of this hit. My measly words can't do justice to this incredible gesture, and I do believe it's easy to say that this is the front-runner for the 2008 Bomb of the Year Award. 

Jason


----------



## Spect (Sep 19, 2007)

You got OWNED.


----------



## Mystophales (Aug 20, 2007)

HOLY SH*T!!!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Coming from Joe, I am not suprised...one of the nicest and most generous Gorillas I know.


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

:BS:BS:BS... = my shorts. great now i need to go change. RG STOMPED!!!


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

JOe put the smack down. JUst tasty looking:dr


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

Oh, the humanity!

God God Man!


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

Crazy Joe is at it again. Freakin unreal.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Talk about a pusher,Shame on you Joe!!!!


















:r


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

I guess it's official, I am not Joe's bitch anymore..


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Looks like Joe un loaded on you.

Whoa...........what a hit there. :tu


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

When I can pick my jaw up off the floor, I'll bump his RG... first I'm calling the wife to check this out - usually she just "puts up" with my CS stuff, but this one will even make her jaw drop! Well played sir, well played. :ss


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

Yup, her jaw is on the floor too - that hit is EPIC - RG taken care of :ss


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

Man that is a bomb for sure... the carnage!

Enjoy them brother.


----------



## drunkensailor (Dec 5, 2007)

That was an asteroid hit. Unbelieveable and very generous. congrats.


----------



## dantzig (Oct 18, 2007)

txmatt said:


> I guess it's official, I am not Joe's bitch anymore..


:r

This doesn't even qualify as a bomb. It's just obscene.


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

holy hell! nice hit!


----------



## BillyCigars (Nov 17, 2007)

txmatt said:


> I guess it's official, I am not Joe's bitch anymore..


I've changed my User Title to reflect this.  :r :r!!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

BillyCigars said:


> I've changed my User Title to reflect this. :r :r!!


Don't blame yens. Man thats sumtin Joe! Congrats Billy(more)Cigars.


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Everytime I think I saw the "greatest bomb ever", some wacko comes along and pulls some crap like this.

VS, you take the cake. :tu


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

By the way,

Believe it or not, Joe is doing much better now that he is on his meds.. An example of how he used to bomb..

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=22467


----------



## MikeyC (Nov 27, 2007)

Wow! There are just no words to describe the destructive power of this bomb.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

What an excellent hit!!!!!!!


----------



## borndead1 (Oct 21, 2006)

Wow. Damn. He carpet bombed your ass dude!


----------

